# How many Shiny Pokemon do you have?



## Evolutionary

I believe this hasn't been made before.

So how many shiny Pokemon DO you have and what are they?


----------



## iris_iris

I've never even seen a shiny pokemon.

And I've been playing since Blue first came out in the U.S.

But then again, I've never really gotten the technical aspect of the game, so maybe that's more my fault.​


----------



## Time Psyduck

I have two: A Wingull from the GTS on Diamond and a Solrock on Ruby.

iris_iris: If you've only been playing blue you won't have seen any shiny Pokémon as they weren't introduced until gold and sliver.
Even on the later games they are very rare and it's possible to play for years without finding any.


----------



## Noctowl

Let's see:

Shiny pikachu (fire red)
Shiny chatot (pearl)
Shiny n unoun (pearl)
Shiny pachirisu (got off the gts, looks hacked [all ivs where 0])
3 shiny floatzels (from gts)
Shiny empoleon (gts)
Three shiny spearow (one gtsed, one from firered, one from leaf green)
Shiny dustox. (emerald)

12


----------



## Murkrow

0.
I could count again to make sure, but I can't be bothered.

I've seen a shiny Onix on a silver rom, a Zubat in Sapphire, an Aron n sapphire (which I caught but then I restarted that game), and of course the Red Gyarados and the Espeon in Trainer Tower.

I can't tell you how many times I've had chains of 40+ on Diamond and searched for a shiny for ages with no luck.


----------



## @lex

Like 2... one very hacked Espeon from the GTS, and one Kyogre which I got in a FC trade...

I've seen a green Ursaring in Gold, but I managed to faint it...


----------



## Zeph

Other than the shiny Gyarados, one. A shiny Castform which I got from Kai.


----------



## Objection!

A lot, like 15?


----------



## Not Meowth

*counts them*

Zero.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

None.


----------



## geobz

I got a whole bunch off of GTS (I really don't care if they're hacked or not as long as I didn't do it), but I've caught three: Shuppet in Emerald, Spearow in FireRed, and Heracross in LeafGreen.


----------



## PichuK

Dratini, Diglett, Pidgeotto and I've seen a Hariyama.

time psyduck: s/he means that s/he's been playing pokemon since blue came out, and still hasn't seen a shiny.


----------



## Darksong

Hmm... from oldest to newest:

Kimimaro, a shiny Marowak. Found during a walk around Sevault Canyon, in LeafGreen, caught as a Cubone, then evolved.
SANDSHREW, a shiny Sandshrew. Caught west of Cerulean City, in LeafGreen, (Can't remember if he or Kimimaro was first.)
Lemon-Lime, a shiny Tauros. Caught east of Hearthome City in Diamond, on the second Tauros of a chain.
Nefertiti, a shiny Shinx. Go figure. Caught in Diamond while going towards the Pokémon Center after EV training a Gible.

I've also seen a shiny Poochyena in Emerald. I caught it but restarted. I also once caught a shiny Bellsprout in LeafGreen, but as far as I remember, I restarted that file too. D:


----------



## ZimD

I had two on Diamond, a Bidoof and a Tentacool, but I restarted that game. I had a Zigzagoon on Sapphire once, but I accidentally released it.


----------



## ultraviolet

A shiny Krabby (LG). She's the best HM slave ever.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Aww...shiny Pokemon are too special for HM slaves :/


----------



## Zeph

I just remembered another. I got a shiny Pichu from the egg you get given by the daycare people when you first talk to them, in Crystal.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ The odd eggs have a rather huge chance of being Shiny through.


----------



## Nyamolia

Zim Del Invasor said:


> I had two on Diamond, a Bidoof and a Tentacool, but I restarted that game. I had a Zigzagoon on Sapphire once, but I accidentally released it.


And you did it for me. XD Im sorry! Think about msn. Think my pokemon pearl, Which I still havnt got far on. Think infernape. (Infantrape)

Sorry guys, Inside joke. Anyway. Ive had many. All due to a glitch on my fire-red, I dunno if its mine or all. I got a female shiny magikarp. AND YOU SAY THE OLD ROD IS USELESS ZIM. And a shiny ditto. The ditto makes 1/3 of the eggs its bred with shiny for some reason. - freaked out - I restarted for all shiny legendaries, and bred a shiny charmander female. - proud nod -


----------



## Evolutionary

Shiny Ditto? I LOVE Shiny Ditto <3 I want one ^_^


----------



## Nyamolia

Sadly all my games were lost in a freak accident of not knowing where things are. - pouts - Mm.. I want to sprite. - looks at her lack of a mouse, And her using mouse keys..- "CRAP!"


----------



## Evolutionary

Well, people here don't tend to have heaps of shinies do they? XD


----------



## Meowzie-chan

Lets see... 
I have..
Anzu the Parasect (FR, now on P)
Tart the Unown z (FR, now on P)
that Berry-fix Linoone (R, now on P)
Lass the Snorunt (P)
Lara the Ponyta (P)
Ratty the Raticate (FR, new file)

I have to transfer Ratty over soon... Actually, all my shinies have been random encounters except for my Linoone and my Snorunt, who I got from the Pokéradar.

I used to have an Unown I and a Dewgong, but I was dumb and restarted my Crystal file. ;.;


----------



## Darksong

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ The odd eggs have a rather huge chance of being Shiny through.


50% chance.

I've been aiming for a shiny Glameow, but have had no luck.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Zero, give or take.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've had 3 shiny encounters, my stupid metapod lost me a Caterpie when I restarted LG ;O;

Other ones I caught, a Shiny Jigglypuff (who I traded) and a Shiny Ditto (who I still have)

I've gotten a Shiny Pachirisu and Shiny Uxie on the GTS. I'm trading the Pachirisu later for a Darkrai. ()


----------



## Pillows

The only time I came in contact with a shiny was the Red Gyarados in Silver, but I didn't catch it. BAD ME! *facepalms*


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Yes, bad you. But at least it wasn't the rare kind of Shiny.


----------



## Alexi

I have a shiny pelipper and a shiny mankee in Ruby, and I believe that's it.

I had a shiny marill in emerald, but I think I deleted it. I've seen a shiny weedle in LG (no pokeballs) and a shiny pidgey in Gold (saw it before I could catch it). I had a shiny drowzee in two, count 'em TWO copies of Gold (ugly mofos) and that shiny gyarados (caught it like ten times XP). Umm...I believe that is the extent of my shiny career. I have yet to beat the E4 on D/P (sad, I know) so I haven't been able to chain any and I don't have WiFi so I can't trade for any. But I wouldn't want to trade for any, since I didn't find them. D:


----------



## Dannichu

I have:

Quagsire (Sammy) - in my first Crystal game; I nearly had a heart attack when I ran into her. I've since lost the game, though ):

Pidgot (Canopy) in Crystal - caught as a Pidgey that was the first Pokemon I ran into after getting Pokeballs

A shiny Pelipper (Glans) caught in Sapphire with a Masterball because it was the only ball I had on me at the time ><

A shiny Tentacool (Shiiiiny) on Ruby, traded to me by a friend.

And I've run into a shiny Paras in Gold, but had nothing to catch it with. And I have a ton of faked shinies, plus the red Gyrados, too. 

600+ hours on Ruby and _nothing_.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

There is a sad, sad story about a shiny Oddish I would like to share with you all.







:(


----------



## Alexi

^Makes you wanna kill something, eh? D: Ever since missing that shiny weedle, I've always carried at least 10 pokeballs of some kind with me.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

1. A Shiny Quagsire I caught as a Wooper in the Great Marsh on Pearl. I'm extra happy, cause I had a bad run with those Woopers. I was extremely happy when it didnt flee. I tried breeding it to get 'Super Shiny Wooper Baby', but i never got one.


----------



## Coloursfall

heeee

let's see.  This is on both versions: 

[Amara] Crobat (F)
[Trisha] Persian (F)
[Splinter] Pupitar (M)
Roserade (M)
[Othello] Abra (M)
[Lunaa] Cresselia (F)
[Sparkle] Marill (F)
[Needle] Salamence (F)
[Peeps] Chatot (M)
[Baby] Jolteon (M)
Ninjask (M)
Shedinja (X)
[Shimmer] Latias (F)
Starly (M)
Ditto (X)
[Kate] Purugly (F)
[-some Japanese characters-] Kingdra (F)
[Red] Gyarados (M)
[Feather] Eevee (M)
[Bead] Flareon (M)
[Dewdrop] Leafeon (M)
[Roy] Charizard (M)
[Midnight] Rapidash (M)
[-Some Japanese Characters-] Lugia (X)
[Erindor] Espeon (M)
[Miin] Bibarel (M)
[Ripple] Umbreon (M)
[Jor] Garchomp (F)
[Shadeburst] Rotom (X)
[Tsuki] Plusle (F)
[Tem] Minun (M)
[Rift] Riolu (M)

Most of those were chained or bred. ^ ^; the only ones that were wild-caught without chaining were the Crobat (as golbat), Starly, Marill, Cresselia, Latias, Garchomp, Rotom, and Gyarados.

EDIT: that's 32 Shinies!


----------



## Evolutionary

I always carry at least 30 Ultra Balls with me, I take NO chances.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I've learned to take no chances.

But I have yet to find another shiny.

*sigh*


----------



## Coloursfall

I'm still looking for a shiny Buneary >| or Milotic...

; ; Buneary/Lopunny are pink and cute


----------



## Invader Palkia

EeveeSkitty said:


> I always carry at least 30 Ultra Balls with me, I take NO chances.


Same here. 

I even carry a false swiper when I'm training (when I remember)

(No critical hits you stupid Metapod! Use that Critical hit somewhere useful! D<)


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Same, false swipe can save lives shinies.


----------



## Raichu

I have one.  Shiny Onyx.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Red Gyrados x Cloning - Silver version = 0.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

The Rage Gyarados and a Noctowl.


----------



## Alxprit

Never seen a shiny (in the wild), never had a shiny.
I know they're not all that special, but... yeah. I really want at least one. Preferably in my Generation III games.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

51+, not counting GSC, which also doesn't include the Gyarados because honestly I don't think that counts. I don't feel like listing them all, but I do have a few repeats of the same species (three Mightyena, for example).


----------



## Kai Lucifer

hmm where do i start...


Charizard
Blastoise
Butterfree
Raichu
Sandslash
Ninetales
Vileplume
Poliwrath
Tentacruel
Graveler
Muk
Electrode
Cubone
Weezing
Kangaskahn
Seaking
Starmie
Tauros
Ditto
Omastar
Kabutops
Dragonite
Ariados
Ampharos
Azumarill [Only one caught]
Steelix
Scizor
Magcargo
Donphan
Hitmontop
Miltank
Raikou
Tyranitar
Sceptile
Mightyena
Linoone
Ludicolo
Shiftry
Pelliper
Gardevoir
Hariyama
Mawile
Manectric
Wailord
Camerupt
Flygon
Cacturne
Altaria
Zangoose
Lunatone
Solrock
Armaldo
Milotic
Castform
Absol
Bagon
Deoxys
Empoleon
Staraptor
Roserade
Rampardos
Drifblim
Mismagius
Bronzong
Hippowdon
Drapion
Weavile
Magnezone
Porygon-Z
Froslass
Dialga

And a few others, but I bet you're bored of reading this by now.

Thank the GTS. ^_^


----------



## GorMcCobb

I've got about 15. I don't feel like checking the exact number. I remember the first shiney I saw. It was a ditto in silver version. I didn't have the pokeballs though. Acctually the very first one was Pidgey. I killed it and realized it was shiney afterward. it sucked lol


omg kai that doesn't even count! lol I caught most of mine.


----------



## Evolutionary

Kai said:


> hmm where do i start...
> 
> 
> Charizard
> Blastoise
> Butterfree
> Raichu
> Sandslash
> Ninetales
> Vileplume
> Poliwrath
> Tentacruel
> Graveler
> Muk
> Electrode
> Cubone
> Weezing
> Kangaskahn
> Seaking
> Starmie
> Tauros
> Ditto
> Omastar
> Kabutops
> Dragonite
> Ariados
> Ampharos
> Azumarill [Only one caught]
> Steelix
> Scizor
> Magcargo
> Donphan
> Hitmontop
> Miltank
> Raikou
> Tyranitar
> Sceptile
> Mightyena
> Linoone
> Ludicolo
> Shiftry
> Pelliper
> Gardevoir
> Hariyama
> Mawile
> Manectric
> Wailord
> Camerupt
> Flygon
> Cacturne
> Altaria
> Zangoose
> Lunatone
> Solrock
> Armaldo
> Milotic
> Castform
> Absol
> Bagon
> Deoxys
> Empoleon
> Staraptor
> Roserade
> Rampardos
> Drifblim
> Mismagius
> Bronzong
> Hippowdon
> Drapion
> Weavile
> Magnezone
> Porygon-Z
> Froslass
> Dialga
> 
> And a few others, but I bet you're bored of reading this by now.
> 
> Thank the GTS. ^_^


Holy crud *wants GTS*


----------



## Invader Palkia

EeveeSkitty said:


> Holy crud *wants GTS*


Much yes, GTS is awesome. I just got a Shiny Gastly and a shiny Regice, both of which I've wanted since I found out about Shinies existing 8DDD


----------



## Evolutionary

*drools about GTS* 

OK enough wanting more begging parents!


----------



## nothing to see here

The only one I've ever actually *caught* would be the Red Gyarados in G/S/C; all the rest were "seen in Safari Zone but it ran away"-type situations.

My sister has a shiny Tentacool in her Sapphire version, though.


----------



## The Alpha Banana

I have about five, not counting hacked ones. I've only seen one shiny Pokemon, which was an Electrode. Then it used Selfdestruct. >.<


----------



## Evolutionary

I got a Shiny Tentacool on a ROM! And Pokerus on a ROM! RAWR! I WILL NOT PLAY ON A ROM NOW!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

A oddish...thats all


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I have one shiny Fearow I caught in Diamond, and a shiny Mightyena in Emerald that glitched and disappeared... 

How do you get shines on the GTS? Kai... Teach me the secret! Please! I'll give you a cookie!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Crazy Linoone said:


> How do you get shines on the GTS? Kai... Teach me the secret! Please! I'll give you a cookie!


Hehe, just search for the Pokemon you want and you'll see on the Pokemon display-thing if it is shiny or not. Or you can just put well earned, high level pokemon in there and hope you get a trade. I could have had a Shiny Suicune if I was lucky.

Now, onto buisness about the cookie.


----------



## Bombsii

I have really got a shiny charizard. LV 46
Shiny Kadabra LV 71


----------



## Fredie

I have a couple which I have come across by chance, I just got lucky. I tried chaining once, although; I failed miserably.Dx


----------



## Ice tiger

Hmm
Dragonite
Feraligatr
Ho-Oh
Lugia 
Charizard

All done~ I want a shiny Luxray D: But I can only ever chain 6 for some reason before a Bidoof ruins it D:<


----------



## Shiranui

At the moment, between Diamond and Pearl I have 13.
I actually hatched a shiny Elekid. xD;
Most of the others are results from trades.

Total, though, the list exceeds 50.
But they're things that have been traded away.

On my own, I've caught 4 if Elekid counts and Gyarados doesn't.


----------



## Darksong

Actually, make my shinies two. I really wanted a Gallade, but I didn't have a Dawn Stone, so I traded my shiny Tauros for a Growlithe holding the Dawn Stone.

And no, I don't regret it. I didn't use my Shiny Tauros, anyway.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Crobat and Ninjask.


----------



## Flazeah

I have one shiny, a Phanpy that I chained who hasn't been named yet.


----------



## Peter

NONE! DAMN YOU ALL WHO HAVE ANY!!! >:[


----------



## FKOD

I have only one shiny: a Tentacruel on my Diamond game. I've never seen any others in any of my other games. That makes me sad.


----------



## Chimera

I have three; A Spearow (who is now a Fearow), a Geodude, and a Mr Mime.

Most useless shinies ever.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Legitimately, I've only actually _caught_ four (including the Gyrados at the Lake of Rage). Having Wi-Fi helps though, 'cause I have around twenty shinies from trades I've done with various people.


----------



## Flora

I have a Rapidash.  With blue flames, cause he was caught in Gold.


----------



## Pride of Kings

For D/P I only got one shiny. It was a Chimchar that hatched from an egg.


----------



## Autumn

Once I replace my Crystal's battery, none. :]

I've run into a shiny Exeggcute and a shiny Zubat before, but I didn't realize that the former was a shiny until I'd run from it and the latter was in a Diamond file that I wouldn't have been able to save the game on even if I had caught it.

I had a shiny Oddish in Gold before I forgot and started over, a Rattata in FireRed that I also started over and Spinarak and Gyarados in Crystal that'll be deleted once I fix my game. I'm not the type to go shiny-hunting endlessly; I hope I'll find shinies in whatever game I'm playing but I don't actually really care whether or not I have any or whether they get deleted (unless it's a Pokémon that I actually _like_). :/

EDIT: OMG WTF BBQ SHINY SPEAROW <3333333


----------



## Darksong

^Lucky, I've been looking for a shiny Pidgey ever since my sister ran away from one in FireRed years ago D:

New shiny though, I got a Slugma off the GTS :D Now I'm back to three.


----------



## nothing to see here

For the first time since G/S/C, I actually have a shiny!

...of course, I'm talking about the shiny Skarmory I won from the WiFi board's Christmas contest drawing thingie.  Still haven't actually _caught_ a shiny, though.


----------



## Silver0ice7

uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm..................I can't list them all. GOD AM I A POKEMON MANIAC! 
Ummmm.... *Counts* eh, about all of them ~_~, GOD, I HACK ALOT! the ones i actually got without hacking are: 
Glaceon Lv. 100
Regigas Lv. 80
Jirach: Lv. 100 (Event at Toys R us)
Staraptor Lv 100


----------



## surskitty

Lots and lots and lots in GSC/Stadium2, a shiny Paras in itCrystal rom, and about five or six traded shinies in Pearl and jpPlatinum rom.

Dad's caught around five or six, of which I can only remember a Starly and a Staravia.


----------



## Forgotten

I got a ShinyRaikou. o_o;
I was very surprised. That's the only one, though.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

I have a shiny Oddish, proudly named Mr. Shiny. :)


----------



## Felidire

20-30, I can't remember the exact number, I haven't played for quite some time.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

*whips out Diamond*
I'll start with my legit ones and count up Pearl's hacks afterwards. But I wont count them towards my total.

Lesse..

1. Magneton, named Unununium <3
2. Blastoise, who I'd gotten in a trade from someone here at the forums for a clone of my Empoleon
3. Bidoof, not surprising, considering all the EV training I do
4. Spinda, which I found on the GTS for a reasonable offer, and it isn't even hacked
5. Tropius, also off the GTS and also doesn't appear to be hacked
6. Empoleon, who was mentioned before; I bought a second copy of Diamond and picked Piplup, who turned out to be shiny. A little extra prize for buying the game. Worth the money, in my opinion.
7. Lapras, yet again off the GTS, though sadly appears to be hacked, seeing as how it's in a Cherish Ball with an ID of 00000, and being met at level 50 on Rt. 211. I only count it because I didn't actually hack it, I traded for it, so in my eyes although it's hacked, I got it legitimately.
8. Staraptor, caught as a Starly while EV training, as with Bidoof. Too bad it's Docile...

So that makes 8 in Diamond.
*switches to Pearl*

1. Lunatone, once again, off the GTS, and seems to be legit, since it arrived from Hoenn at level 18, which I'm pretty sure is the level you find them at in Sapphire
2. Spiritomb, hatched from an egg, oddly enough

Hacks: Darkrai, Glalie, Glameow, Pikachu, Raichu, Carnivine, Roselia, Vulpix, Seaking, Sharpedo, Weezing, Flygon, Rhydon, Misdreavus, Starly

Okay, wow. I don't even know why I have all those hacks. I mean, Darkrai, Rhydon and Sharpedo I had some reasons for, but most of the others... I mean, Glameow? Starly? Wtf, I already have a legit Staraptor... >.>; I don't even like the shiny forms of Pikachu and Raichu (darker yellow/orange, seriously?). I probably just left my AR code on and caught them 'cause they happened to show up. Meh, it's not like I use them.

Anyways... I thought I had more than just 2 legit ones in Pearl. But whatever. That makes 10 total for me.

As a side note, I'm looking for these shinies: Venomoth, Rhydon, Hariyama, Sharpedo, Linoone, Fearow. If anyone has any of these non-hacked and are willing to trade, please let me know. D:

*goes to release all those hacks*


----------



## Bombsii

I caught a shiny drowzee on leaf green the other day!


----------



## musical tears

i have 1 shiny out of all my games. and it is a female barboach.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

I have a shiny smeargle off of the GTS, a shiny sentret on Crystal and a shiny riolu off of my friends Diamond, but I think he might've used a cheat cartridge.


----------



## blazheirio889

Ugh, honestly, other than the shiny Gyrados in G/S/C, I don't have a single shiny. The only other one I saw was a shiny Wurmple in my Emerald version, but that was before I even beat my rival. In other words, there was no way I could've had a single Pokeball. Sucks, eh?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Kai said:
			
		

> Vileplume





			
				Pinestar said:
			
		

> A oddish...thats all





			
				Pikachu Goddess said:
			
		

> I have a shiny Oddish, proudly named Mr. Shiny. :)


...you all make me very sad :(


----------



## cubone man

*I have Five*

Caught:
Crobat-Sapphire
Dodrio-Leaf Green
Cloyster-Diamond
Magnezone-pearl
Bronzor-Diamond
Gyrados-Gold

Seen:
Bibarel-Pearl
Espeon-Trainer Tower
Meowth-Fire Red


----------



## Ninjabait

Gold, Silver, Crystal - Shiny Gyarados (LOL)
Silver - Shiny Drowzee (Deleted File)
Emerald - Shiny Azumarill (Deleted File)
Leaf Green - Shiny Rattata (Pre Pokedex)
Diamond - Shiny Electrivire (Temporary Trade)

I'm awful with shinies. I have none at the moment.


----------



## Meririn

For sure, I know I have these:
-Gyarados
-Ditto
-Abra
-Eevee
-Flareon
-Beedrill
-Cleffa
-Charmeleon
-Ralts
-Dialga (from GTS, looks legit O.o)

I might have a few more I've forgotten. >D


----------



## Beautiful Chaos

33. But I do cheat.


----------



## Murkrow

I now have one. I caught the Gyrados on Silver just a few minutes ago.

I don't count it though.


----------



## Bombsii

I caught a shiny butterfree on LG once. Shame it was bad in battle.


----------



## Icalasari

Let's see:

For those currently owned:
T = Traded for
Charmander T
Butterfree
Pidgeot
Pikachu T
Ditto T
Totodile T
Crobat
Togepi T
Ampharos (On Silver)
Torchic T
Wurmple
Roselia T
Sharpedo (Plus clones. I won't count those, though)
Flygon
Clamperl T
Beldum T
Starly T (Thanks again Negrek!)
Shinx T

Huh. I thought I had less than 10. As for those caught (in order):

Flygon (As Trapinch. My friend technically caught her while playing my game though)
Butterfree (As Caterpie. Had two Pokeballs at the time. Panicked and threw one when it wouldn't work. Weakened and caught it with my second (and last) Pokeball. DAMNED lucky capture!)
Crobat (As Zubat. Gave to friend as thanks. Later traded back, giving him a Pidgey as thanks)
Pidgey (See Crobat)
Pidgeot (As Pidgey)
Wurmple (Caught shortly before the NA release of D/P)
Stunky (Gave to my girlfriend as a gift)
Ampharos (As Mareep)
Sharpedo (As Carvahna)


----------



## Bombsii

^ You gave your girlfriend a stunky as a present? True romantic.


----------



## Wymsy

Let's see.... I have a Starmie, Sharpedo and Chinchou from fishing.

A Tentacruel from a random encounter whilst surfing. And an Articuno from three days of soft resetting.

And then all of this crap I got by chaining: Bibarel, Spoink, Skitty, Psyduck, Farfetch'd, Mareep, Natu, Zigzagoon, Shinx.

Gosh, I couldn't even remember all of them. I had to pick up my Pearl to check.

So that's 14 total. Not bad.


----------



## Icalasari

DarkArmour said:


> ^ You gave your girlfriend a stunky as a present? True romantic.


^^ I try my best


----------



## VelvetEspeon

None. But I've seen two.


----------



## Flarginsnarf

I have quite a few shiny pokemon... But a lot of them are from the GTS, if I don't count those (and shiny Gyarados), I have three:

(in order of being captured)

Shiny Swalot - caught in Ruby, evolved from shiny Gulpin. (caught in that one route between Slateport and Mauville...)

Shiny Fearow - caught in LeafGreen as a Fearow. (caught on island number 7)

Shiny Duskull - caught in Ruby at Mt. Pyre. (Just caught it last week )


----------



## Murkrowfeather

I own one Shiny Spinda.

 I've seen one Shiny Spinda and three (!) FR Shiny Zubat. I didn't catch any of them. > .>


----------



## Zephyr

First time ever playing a Pkmn game, on ruby, I saw a shiny Zubat and completely freaked out. I couldn't figure out why it was so weird looking, but I ended up catching it.


----------



## Yarnchu

Hmm...could've sworn that I posted here before. Anyways....

Shiny Gyarados-Gold(well dur)
Shiny Ditto-Gold(thanks awesome mimic/transform trick!)
Shiny Smoochum-Crystal(before it died)
Shiny Tentacool-Emerald, now on either my Pearl or my brother's Diamond(DAMN YOU WATER ROUTES!!! )X )

The rest of my Shiny were either caught through cheat codes or created by editing a cloned Red Gyarados with the Monster Brain. Tentacool is really my only legit Shiny that counts, because the Gyarados is one everybody has and Smoochum came from that egg. Like I said, Ditto was caught by using this neato trick/glitch involving Mimic, Red Gyarados, and Red/Blue version.


----------



## Elliekat

I have the shiny gyrados from Silver, and a shiny Bidoof that I chained from Pearl.


----------



## Munchkin

I have a shiny Flygon in My Pokémon Ranch (caught in Sapphire, migrated to Diamond, transferred to Ranch) and a shiny Tangela in Crystal.
And, of course, the shiny Gyarados in Crystal.


----------



## Elliekat

I've been breeding Eevee in hopes of a shiny (So I can get a shiny Umbreon), but no luck. At least I finally have a female Eevee to breed with, it too me so long to breed her.

Come on, shiny Eevee!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I _actually_ have a shiny now!
I got it in a trade.


----------



## Anything

I have none, but I've seen several. There was a Starly that was perfectly easy to catch at Lv.2, except I didn't have any Pokeballs. I also ran into a shiny Rhyhorn in the Safari Zone which ran away.


----------



## TANMAC43

None,but I did see a shiny Diglett first thing in Diglett Cave in Firered,but there was a critical hit and it fainted.:(


----------



## Rai-CH

Currently, 1. A shiny Mightyena named Ravenpelt. Caught him on my Emerald and I migrated him over to Pearl.

I used to have a shiny Poochyena and a shiny Numel on Sapphire, but I restarted the game and forgot to trade them.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I had the Shiny Gyarados on Gold, Silver, and Crystal before they died/were lost.
I also caught a shiny Geodude in Pearl, but I reset the game :(


----------



## Mr. Person

I basically can have all shinies; ar ar ar ar ar


----------



## GalladeMaster

I nave 3:

LaefGreen:Shiny Rhydon. 
Sapphire:N/A
Diamond:Shiny Frosslas.
Battle Revolution:Shiny Snurunt.


----------



## Espeonrules

Hmm..4. They're all lost though unfortunetly, except the Gyarados, but that really doesn't count since you're supposed to get a red Gyarados in G/S/C. 

*Silver:* The magical Red Gyarados. 'Nuff said.
*Sapphire:* Shiny Cacnea. Caught it, stored it, then restarted the game without trading it.
*Ruby:* Shiny Marril. I raised it to an Azumarril, but then I restarted the game, forgetting to trade it over somewhere. Again. 
*Emerald:* Shiny Poochyena. Before I caught it, it used Roar and ran away from me. I almost threw my Gameboy SP at the wall in anger.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Crobat, and I had a Ninjask once.


----------



## Redmoon

Right now I have one. A shiny Tentacool in Platinum.

I used to have a shiny Tentacruel in Diamond, but I eventually deleted the file it was on because I wanted to start over. I also used to have the red Gyarados in Crystal, but I started over in Crystal as well.


----------



## Salazard

Someone at school traded me a shiny Celebi. =] And I got a shiny Raikou off GTS, and I trained up a shiny Tyranitar and a shiny Salamence. So that = 4 shinies pour moi... Not too bad.


----------



## Minkow

A shiny Oddish. I was all "OMGWTF" and all I had was ONE Ultra Ball. Now it's a LV 50 Vileplume.


----------



## MurrMurr

I have three:

One shiny Machamp, off of the GTS
One very lucky shiny Regigigas on Pearl
One shiny Budew in my first runthrough of Eterna Forest in Platinum


----------



## Flora

Somebody, for some odd reason, traded my older sister a hacked level 100 shiny ditto for something. *shrugs*


----------



## kidpixkid

No shinies at all. I did once find a shiny Spinda, but I never caught it.  I really want a shiny, though.


----------



## DecoAoreste

None, unfortunately. =(

I really suck at chaining and never reached the benchmark of 40... and can't really be bothered to learn it to be quite honest. Also, I got unlucky with the only random shiny I ever encountered - Venomoth in the LG safari zone. Obviously, it fled.


----------



## Aisling

Way back when I had a shiny Mew on Pokemon Crystal, gamesharked.
I had a shiny Gloom at one point which I mooched off my sister, but that was on Pokemon Sapphire, which is now lost. :/ On Sapphire I saw a shiny Sandshrew and Spinda but was always out of Pokeballs when that happened. >.<

Right now I only have one, a shiny Gliscor, _technically_ legit... I abused the PRNG to make an egg hatch shiny and the nature I wanted. :B I suck at chaining.

I think I see a trend developing. ._.


----------



## Elliekat

Felidare just traded me 2 shiny Eevee and a Mew.
So I finally have something other than Bidoof.

But my brother has a hacked shiny Charizard with Wonder Guard and max sheen in all 5 categories. So that doesn't really count.


----------



## HANTASTIC!

in diamond i had only managed to come across two, in platinum i got a few from breeding. >_<


----------



## walter

I have 3 and I got them ALL with out cheating.

-Poochyena 
-Shinx
-Sneasel


----------



## J.T.

Three, not counting the ones I think are hacked. A Tyranitar, Breloom, and Latias.


----------



## Spatz

Shiny ditto = my only one caught. Recieved a dupof someones zubat, a delibird, and an eevee.


----------



## Dave Strider

1 shiny Wooper in Platinum.


----------



## Ramsie

I have a shiny Golbat in Diamond. But other than that I don't currently have any.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

one shiny snorunt, unfortunately male.


----------



## musical tears

right now? just one.  it's a female barboach i found while training my pichu, who's now a pikachu.

i'm chaining kecleon for a shiny, but fricken meditites always break my chains...ugh.


----------



## Erif

A golden Geodude and a Green Machoke. w00t?


----------



## Thorne

Erif said:


> a Green Machoke. w00t?


NAME HIM THE INCREDIBLE HULK!

I haven't seen or caught any shiny, mainly because I haven't tried to chain.


----------



## JackPK

I ran into a shiny Spearow on LG and now it's on my Pearl. I think that's all, but I don't remember.


----------



## alexis1213

Staraptor, also trading for a shiny arcreus soon on pokemon GPX :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have two shinies.

One is a shiny Turtwig that came all the way from Japan (probably hacked, but ehh :P).

And a scene that I really wish to share with you for no particular reason :3

Me: *walking along in Berry Woods* (that was LG in case you couldn't tell)
Me: I have to rescue the tiny girl from the pathetic Hypno that I usually catch again boring boring boring I wanna get Entei on my Diamond, dammit D:<
*random Pokemon battle*
Me: Oh great it's another Bellsprou- HOLY SH*T A SHINY
*Ultra Ball tiem*

...:3 I WILL SHOWER LOVE ON YOU FOREVERRRR~


----------



## Alxprit

Update; I now have one shiny Pokémon, the Pikachu Colored Pichu. Still, it's not good enough. I want to catch my own some time in the future.


----------



## Black Marauder

Up to Pokemon Emerald I have:
-Shiny Rhydon
-Shiny Numel + Camerupt (I cloned, hehe)

Didn't really care about Diamond. I have lost interest, really.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I just barely caught one. A shiny Eevee. After a Pokéradar chain of 26.

I earned this one--I have been chaining Eevees in the Trophy Garden for the past week or so without any success. *sighs in blissful relief*

...now to decide what to evolve it to...


----------



## Thorne

Slartibartfast said:


> I just barely caught one. A shiny Eevee. After a Pokéradar chain of 26.
> 
> I earned this one--I have been chaining Eevees in the Trophy Garden for the past week or so without any success. *sighs in blissful relief*
> 
> ...now to decide what to evolve it to...


Shiny Glaceon is just awesome.

I still don't have any, which might be because I haven't finished the Sinnoh dex, damn you Manaphy, damn you.


----------



## Slartibartfast

^ The book in Pokémon Mansion behind Backlot.


----------



## Skylands

Pokemon Silver - Red Gyrados

Pokemon Diamond - Shiny Graveler and Golem


----------



## TheMagician

In Platinum, ZERO! Because I never even came across one yet (and I'm terrible at chains, and what doesn't help is that the Pokemon I would like to have Shiny seem to be much more rare and harder to chain than others)

Pearl, though, was a different story. But it was still only one... A Green Machoke that I ran into in Victory road while I was... Think it was while I leveled up a Mismagius.

Haven't met a shiny since.


----------



## Loco Mocho

beautifly
and vileplume
and if it counst a trainer tower person had a shiny espeon
all the old (right way)


----------



## Slartibartfast

Luck is not the 'right way' to find shinies. Chaining is a way for people who aren't lucky but who are unbelievably patient to get shinies. There is no right way. A shiny is a shiny, unless it's been cheated.

EDIT: And I now have two legitimate shiny Shinx. Chaining ftw.


----------



## Aerodactyl

A shiny Swablu -Ruby
A shiny Crobat (evolved from Zubat) -Diamond

And I SAW a shiny Dusclops, but I had no Pokeballs....  >:C

So I have 2.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Now my Shinx have evolved (at the same time) into Luxrays, and I got a shiny Ponyta and a shiny Electrike. That makes 4 (or 5, if you count two of the same species as being different). I'm addicted to chaining, methinks.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Let's see...

Random Encounter:
Nidoran Male (Now a Nidoking) This guy was found in the FR Safari Zone. I got extra lucky that I caught it on my first try before it had a chance to run O_O;

Chained:
Stantler x 2
Sudowoodo x 2
Raticate
Ponyta x 3 (One is now a Rapidash)
Primeape x 4
Pinsir x 2

Trades:
Absol
Shuppet
Rhyhorn
Ditto

So 19 all together and 12 if you only count the species once.


----------



## November11

I never got the hang of chaining.. One day, perhaps.  

The only shiny I've ever encountered in-game, aside from the red gyarados, is a shiny scizor in Crystal.  
elaboration: this was on a day when I was bored and playing around with a game cheating.. thing.. so trying to make a living pokédex in a day :v  
basically messing around with encounter codes. I wasn't using a shiny code, but a code to make wild scizor appear.. and suddenly, this one was shiny! Gasp!
So it's a cheat-code pokémon, even though the shininess is untampered with.  
How irritating. Ah well. Not tradeable to any other generation anyway.

ah, a friend of mine gave me a hoppip and a nincada.. so I have three: hoppip, shedinja & ninjask.  
Four if you count the scizor in crystal. But.. either way, less than ten. Huzzah :D


----------



## Darksong

Check that, I just got a shiny Beautifly last night, so that makes four, even though I've had seven shinies total; in order, I believe, they were Poochyena, Bellsprout, *Sandshrew, Marowak,* Tauros, *Shinx,* and* Beautifly*, bolded ones I own now.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Huh. Now I have a shiny Absol, 4 shiny Poochyenas, and 2 shiny Pichus. I seem to have gotten good at chaining.


----------



## Darksong

I also caught a shiny Oddish and evolved it into Bellossom. I called it Violet for obvious reasons. :D

So that makes eight total Shinies seen, and 5 caught. 

Poochyena, Bellsprout,* Sandshrew, Marowak,* Tauros, *Shinx, Beautifly, Bellossom*


----------



## Mad MOAI

I caught a shiny Phanpy named Marina.

Thate makes 6 Shinies seen and 4 caught. (2/3 of shinies seen caught)

Geodude, Pidgey, *Phanpy, Cascoon, Houndoom, Gastrodon*

EDIT: 7 seen, 4 caught. There was a Zigzagoon I thought was sick so I went to buy a Potion for it, just like the Pidgey. I should have known to CATCH IT so I could use a Potion on it...


----------



## Darksong

Check that. I just caught Rosie (Shiny Glameow, female). Yay!

Nine shinies seen, six caught.

Poochyena, Bellsprout, *Sandshrew, Marowak*, Tauros, *Shinx, Beautifly, Bellossom, Glameow*


----------



## Mad MOAI

Due to my obsession with chaining, I have quite a few more shinies than I would if I was still terrible at it like I was back when I beat Pearl. After catching two shinies today (Happy the Dunsparce and Konan the Snover), it makes 9 seen, 6 caught. I'm back to 2/3.

Geodude, Pidgey, Zigzagoon, *Phanpy, Cascoon, Houndoom, Gastrodon, Dunsparce, Snover*


----------



## Tsukido

I've got 2 - Crobat and Pidgeot. Not very impressive, but hey. xD They both have pretty interesting stories behind them to make up for it, though...

I trained an entire party of 6 all the way to lv. 100 in the Sky Pillar in my Ruby version. This involved lots and lots and lots of battles. That kind of thing gets to your head after a while. I didn't know anything about shinies back then, and since I'd seen about 500 Golbats already I almost didn't notice when a funky colored one popped up. At first I thought there was something wrong with my SP, but upon seeing that my Pokemon looked normal, and remembering some dude outside of Lillycove remark about oddly colored Pokemon being valuable, I had the good sense to catch it. He lives happily in my Pearl cartridge now, bless him.

Pidgeot has an even better story...I was re-plying LeafGreen about a year ago in an effort to collect the Legendary Dogs. I was in hot pursuit of Raikou and decided to check my supplies to make sure I had my masterball on hand. That I did, but I had absolutely zero other Pokeballs. This really didn't bother me because there was nothing else I was interested in catching, and the only thing that made me stop to think was "What if I run into a shiny Pokemon? Then I'll be forced to use the Masterball on it and have to catch Raikou the hard way", which is no fun when you're just trying to speed through the game. But, you know, that would never happen. So, cue me, skipping merrily through the grass, mentally crossing my fingers that Raikou would appear. A wild Pokemon attacks! I brace myself. Is it Raikou? No. It's a freaking SHINY PIDGEY. My mind was blown. What were the chances? 1 in 8000+. But it happened. So I caught it and pretty much gave up on Raikou for the time being. Still haven't caught him. But to this day I have to live with the constant assumption by fellow players that my Shiny Pidgeot is hacked because she was caught with a Masterball. Go figure.


----------



## Darksong

Tsukido said:


> But to this day I have to live with the constant assumption by fellow players that my Shiny Pidgeot is hacked because she was caught with a Masterball. Go figure.


Why would they think that? I caught my shiny Tauros with a Master Ball.

I have so many shinies I forgot one: A Slugma I got of the GTS. So that makes 10 seen and 7 caught. And I think I'm unlucky O.O


----------



## Slartibartfast

I got 7 shiny Eevees just barely. Without cheats. So now I have 19 shinies in eight different species, all of them chained by me.


----------



## Autumn

Shiny Fearow in FireRed and shiny Gyarados (obviously) in Crystal. I don't have the ability to chain well, even though I have the patience for it. (In Platinum I'm saved in the Game Corner with just over 20,000 coins, trying to win 20,000 more on the slots, for instance. :x)

Fearow's got a pretty cute story, though: my team in FireRed had been planned ahead of time as Blastoise, Arcanine, Jolteon, Fearow, Alakazam and Golem. I had already caught a Spearow and was training her and the rest of my team outside Cerulean while watching videos of a guy catching Arceus 'cause I couldn't find a long enough video of Arceus' battle music. Spearow had just evolved, and I was training her. Wild Pokémon - I looked down to see what it is and my heart almost stopped. I promptly captured the Spearow, boxed my older Fearow and proceeded to make Goldenwing the Spearow part of my main team. I love how it was this runthrough that I decided to redo my team with Fearow instead of Pidgeot; otherwise Goldenwing might be rotting in my box somewhere. Instead, she's a level 67 team mainstay. I've grown so used to hearing Fearow's cry and seeing the shiny sparkle that when I train on route 227 in Platinum and run into a Fearow I keep expecting to hear the sparkle. <3


----------



## Tsukido

Darksong said:


> Why would they think that? I caught my shiny Tauros with a Master Ball.


Well, typically hacked Pokemon tend to be in Masterballs...not always, but it's a common thing.


----------



## SQRL

I've had four, all legit.
A pikachu
A zubat
A stunky, which was the only one I got via chaining - I gave it to a friend.
And my favorite: a tentacool, evolved now, given to me by my bff. His name is LUBRiCANT and I love him to deathhh~


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

None. None at all. I saw a shiny Quagsire once in the Safari Zone, which I caught and then forgot to save. Biggest facepalm moment of all my Pokemon-playing life.

I literally just found out about the chaining method a few minutes after curiosity while reading through this thread. Once I get the PokeRadar in my new file, I'm going to start attempting to chain. Hopefully, it will land me some shinies.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

3, and all of them traded. An Eevee, an Umbreon, and a Typhlosion.

I've seen a shiny Pelipper in my Sapphire, but I RAN AWAY FROM IT. Of course, that was when I was seven. :/


----------



## Murkrow

I have one now, an Elekid. I'm quite happy about it, because that's was the pokémon I was looking for anyway, and it was holding an electirizer too, which was something else I was looking for.

So now I have one. Although I haven't used it at all.


----------



## IcySapphire

Not counting the Red Gyarados, I had a Ponyta in Silver and a Spinda in Sapphire


----------



## otaku-dono

I have a shiny Palkia. Yup.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Let's see...

Aquajet (Sharpedo in Emerald)
EskimoFood (Walrein caught in Sapphire but imported to Platinum)
Rosebud (Cherrim in Pearl)
Brutality (Gyarados in Emerald)
Goldclaw (Scizor in Platinum)
Sapphire (Ditto in Gold)
Mud (Quagsire in Platinum)
Solar (Espeon in Gold)
KillShroom (Breloom in Pearl)
Ribbit (Toxicroak in Pearl)

And my proudest achievement:
Luna (Cresselia in Platinum)

I swear that Cresselia is legit. I found it shiny and caught it myself. It was the result of endless saving and restarting in front of Cresselia just waiting for a shiny one to pop up, and after awhile, to my amazement, the shiny reared it's head. You should've seen my face :D

So yeah, that's all my shinies. As an extra, I was Feebas hunting in Sapphire and a shiny Carvanha popped up, but I was so focused on Feebas that I didn't notice it was shiny and killed Carvanha in frustration. Only when it was to late did I realize my mistake...:sad:


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

None. D:
I heard that there was this special way to get them called chaining, can someone explain that to me? I'm a bit.. slow. ;-;


----------



## Slartibartfast

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7449

^That's the TCoD thread on chaining, which has links to the other threads that I'm too lazy to find right now.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Thanks Slarti. (:


----------



## sagefo

Fearow and Graveler, both from platinum. Both are legit... If I were hacking, don't you think I would go for better pokemon? Oh, and once, when I was younger and obsessed with trying to find shinies, I spent upwards of an hour starting and restarting my LeafGreen, hoping to find a shiny squirtle.... Those were the good old days. Now I'm only mildly alarmed when I find a shiny, although I only have 2.


----------



## Giratar

Ruby:
Mightyena - Traded from a friend.

Emerald:
Crobat (Caught as a Zubat) - I found it in Shoal Cave, and I was shocked.

FireRed:
Seaking - The very first shiny I ever encountered; it ran away in the Safari Zone. Then, a few months later, I was fishing in the same area, when lo and behold, there was _another_ one! :freaked: I caught that one.
Dodrio (Caught as a Doduo) - My first shiny that I caught and the second that I actually encountered. I was stunned when I paralyzed it with Electabuzz, then caught it with an Ultra Ball.
Marowak - Randomly encountered at Sevault Canyon, and weakened it with Suicune, and chucked an Ultra Ball and caught it.
Caterpie - Traded from a cousin who encountered it in Viridian Forest within 3 minutes of the game. :freaked:

Platinum:
Rhyhorn - Well, I think you know the drill.
Uxie - I just _clicked_ on it! And it was _shiny!!!!_ And I caught it with a spare Master Ball gotten at the GT. 
Scyther - I seriously gawked at for about a minute before trying to catch it. And I did.

I at one point had a shiny Tentacool in FireRed, but when I put it in the PC, I logged in it a few minutes later, and it wasn't there! Not to mention that I saved before that. I don't know what happened to it, but my friend has had that happen with his Salamence and Articuno. They just... _vanished._ :freaked:


----------



## Ymedron

!ONE! I got a shiny nidoran male in the summer. 8D
Too bad it's on level 30...


----------



## RunsWithScizor

Just one.


Found completely by chance in Platinum.
No chaining or anything.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I haven't found a single shiny.

Ever.

I'm so sad.

I didn't even cacth the shiny Gyarados you see in GSC.

:(


----------



## M&F

I've found three by now, if memory doesn't fail me.

A shiny Tentacool on Gold, a shiny Seviper on Sapphire and a shiny Raticate on Leaf Green.

I wouldn't really call it luck. All three of these were caught in three of the several ROMs I've played. I'd just say I found these three over, so to say, increasing my chances.


----------



## FireChao

I got given a shiny togepi egg on platinum! yay!


----------



## Darksong

Darksong said:


> Check that. I just caught Rosie (Shiny Glameow, female). Yay!
> 
> Nine shinies seen, six caught.
> 
> Poochyena, Bellsprout, *Sandshrew, Marowak*, Tauros, *Shinx, Beautifly, Bellossom, Glameow*


Eh, I lost track. I'll check really fast.

I've seen thirteen total, *bolded* meaning I have it now.

1. Poochyena-(F) Sei Beauty
2. Bellsprout 
3. *Sandshrew (M) Sandshrew [Bashful]*
4. *Marowak (M) Kimimaro [Timid]*
5. Tauros (M) Lemon-Lime [Naughty]
6. *Shinx (F) Nefertiti [Rash]*
7.* Beautifly (F) Speedy [Adamant]*
8. *Bellossom (F) Violet [Bold]*
9. *Glameow (F) Rosie [Docile]*
10. *Weepinbell (M) Weepinbell [Hardy]*
11. *Mightyena (F) Sei Beauty [Gentle]*
12. *Mightyena (M) Yuukimaru [Bashful]*
13. *Hypno (M) NillaRawst [Relaxed]*
14. *Froslass (F) Videl [Gentle]*
15. *Vulpix (F) Star Song [Hasty]*
16. *Slugma (F) Slugma [Lonely, trade]*
17. *Granbull (F) Hana [Hasty]*
18. *Crobat (F) Shinkokyuu [Careful]*

Which means...

I've seen 18 and owned 15. Most from chaining.

Wow. I thought it was 13. o_O


----------



## Mustardear

My list:
Red Gyarados of course.
Shiny Ursaring on Gold.
Shiny Whismur (now an Exploud) on Sapphire.
Shiny Oddish (Caught in the Safari Zone: I was so scared it was going to flee! Now a Bellossom) also on Sapphire.
Shiny Unown F on Pearl.
Shiny Beldum (first shiny I chained for) on Platinum.
Shiny Spoink x4 (also chaining) on Platinum.


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish

I have one; a shiny Smeargle I found on Emerald, then trade to my Ruby.

I once had a shiny Spinarak (which I evolved into an Ariados) on Gold, but I started a new game.


----------



## Renteura

4.

a shiny wingull and voltorb that i'm not sure are legal shinies considering i imported them from my sapphire that i've had since the age of like, 6, a shiny magikarp that i caught the other day, a shiny mewtwo that i was lucky enough to get when i traded it from blue to crystal, aaand a shiny palkia from the gts that i seriously doubt is legit, but who knows.

runon much?


----------



## Mad MOAI

If I remember correctly I have twelve, all in platinum and eleven of which were chained. One of them is a shiny Staravia who was randomly found ironically when I was effort training my shiny Machop. Now searching for Bulbasaur in LeafGreen. Yes, I am resetting now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I caught the Red Gyarados recently.

...my first captured shiny. :D


----------



## Lupine Volt

Well, there's the Shiny Zubat and Tentacool*But those are chump change.* My newest, a shiny Loudred, my Shiny Swampert*Damn Ruby Cartridge deleted it.*Sob* And Shiny Fearow.


----------



## Darksong

Caught two shiny Meowth from a chain!



> 1. Poochyena-(F) Sei Beauty
> 2. Bellsprout
> 3. *Sandshrew (M) Sandshrew [Bashful]*
> 4. *Marowak (M) Kimimaro [Timid]*
> 5. Tauros (M) Lemon-Lime [Naughty]
> 6. *Shinx (F) Nefertiti [Rash]*
> 7.* Beautifly (F) Speedy [Adamant]*
> 8. *Bellossom (F) Violet [Bold]*
> 9. *Glameow (F) Rosie [Docile]*
> 10. *Weepinbell (M) Weepinbell [Hardy]*
> 11. *Mightyena (F) Sei Beauty [Gentle]*
> 12. *Mightyena (M) Yuukimaru [Bashful]*
> 13. *Hypno (M) NillaRawst [Relaxed]*
> 14. *Froslass (F) Videl [Gentle]*
> 15. *Vulpix (F) Star Song [Hasty]*
> 16. *Slugma (F) Slugma [Lonely, trade]*
> 17. *Granbull (F) Hana [Hasty]*
> 18. *Crobat (F) Shinkokyuu [Careful]*


Plus: 
19. *Meowth (F) Amethyst [Serious]*
20. *Meowth (M) Odd [Lax] Keep the Way alive!~*

20 seen - 17 caught.

I moved my shinies from the Valuable box to their own because they wouldn't fit in the Valuable box. XD

EDIT: 

Plus:

21. Smeargle (F)
22. *Smeargle (M)) Sai [Hasty*

22 seen - 18 caught


----------



## Autumn

_shiny Zigzagoon_

I'm walking back to Fortree and then "hey are Zigzagoon normally so dark" and then *sparkle* and then *catch* and then :3.

That makes eight shinies I've ever seen (Rattata, Spinarak, Oddish, Exeggcute, Zubat, Geodude, Spearow, Zigzagoon) and two that I still have today (Spearow as part of my main FR team and Zigzagoon).

I deleted the first three, accidentally ran from the fourth, had to run from the fifth because it was a new Diamond game that I was unable to save on, the sixth blew itself up and so I only have the seventh and eighth left.


----------



## blazheirio889

I found a shiny Buizel some time ago. Was EV training my Suicune against some Shellos. I was multitasking, so when I heard a sparkle from my DS, I freaked.

My first shiny Pokemon I've actually been able to catch/keep :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I caught a shiny Geodude on my Pearl some time ago before I erased that file. :(
The other day I was searching for a Lapras while doing something else, and when I looked back at the screen a Floatzel appeared. I was like "damn, not another – wait, is that thing /shiny/?" I missed the sparkle, so when I caught it I had to double check and see if it really was shiny. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Darksong

Yesterday morning, I caught a shiny Staravia from a chain of 8 while effort-training shiny Froslass.

She's my 21st shiny. :)

((I must be missing three -- my previous post says 18 caught.))


----------



## Slartibartfast

Wow, turns out fate has a way of balancing things out:

Today, I got my first-ever random encounter shiny on the way to school (Graveler)

In school, I chained Beldum. On the way home, after having refreshed for a while, I found a shiny...and killed it with a freaking critical hit. ...yet I never get critical hits when I need them.

Oh, well. The Graveler is my fifth shiny in two days (the other four being Skittys [one now a Delcatty]). So I'm not too irritated.

I even have the chain going still. Bit ironic, though.


----------



## Mustardear

Slartibartfast said:


> In school, I chained Beldum. On the way home, after having refreshed for a while, I found a shiny...and killed it with a freaking critical hit. ...yet I never get critical hits when I need them.


Don't feel too bad, Beldum has the same catch rate as freakin' Mewtwo so by getting that critical hit you saved yourself a lot of time and Pokedollars.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Finally got my first one, Pikachu-colored Pichu!


----------



## Alakazam

OVER NINE THOUSANDDDDDD

Aheh, not really. I may use my AR to get whatever shiny I want but i have amassed legit shinies over the years. Last I counted my collection stood at five.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I just caught the Red Gyarados in Gold.

My first shiny.

I've never even encountered one before...


----------



## Chopsuey

Four, counting Red Gyarados.

Rattata, caught in Silver.

Tentacruel, to lazy to look at stats, caught on my first play-through of FireRed.

Zubat, Adamant nature, caught four days ago when re-playing FireRed.

Then I saw a Shiny Croagunk in the Great Marsh, hit it with four muds and wasted twelve Safari Balls on it. Missed it.

EDIT: Make it five, I forgot about my Pikachu Colored Pichu.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Not counting my two shiny Pichu, none atm.

I _had_ a shiny Beedrill, but I can't seem to find it in my Leafgreen game...


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

Three. Tomorrow I will download three Shiny Pichu.


----------



## X-Scissor

I've had three. The Red Gyarados, the Pikachu-colored-Pichu, and a random Rhyhorn that I found in Platinum, which quickly evolved into Rhyperior.


----------



## eevee_em

I have 2, 3 if you count the event Pichu. The first is a Roselia(now a Roserade) I caught in the trophy garden, the second is a Staravia(now an EV trained Staraptor) I caught wile looking for a Radar-only Pokemon. I also saw a shiny Wooper in the Great Marsh, but of course it ran on the first turn.

I was lucky enough to see_ 5_ in my old LeafGrean game, but I only caught 2 and wound up deleting the save file.


----------



## Eonrider

3, inlcuding the Pikachu-coloured-Pichu.  The others, a Rattata (now Raticate), who was my first shiny.  I found it on my FireRed as I was walking from Pallet to Viridian after smashing the E4.  The other is an Unown-P I found while searching for all the Unown types in Pearl.  *Ding sparkle sparkle*


----------



## Mariodjw

None, except the red gyarados.


----------



## Purplemew12

I have two shiny pokemon....Weepinbell and Zubat. And my shiny Zubat shall NEVER evolve...Because shiny crobat is pink, and the person it's named after is not a pink sort of person...anyway...SHINY ZUBAT LOOKS LIKE ASPARAGUS! ^^


----------



## Flygon1

Leesee here... Shiny Tyranitar, which is friggin' sweet, shiny Zubat in Pokemon Pinball R/S, the Red Gyarados in SoulSilver (Japanese) and Crystal (English), and two event Pichu. So that's 2 random, 2 in-game, and 2 event. Still chaining for Kirlia...


----------



## Autumn

Flygon said:


> shiny Zubat in Pokemon Pinball R/S


... is that even _possible?_


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Cheap shinies: Pikachu-colored Pichu and red Gyarados.
Legit shinies: Charizard and Anorith.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Zero.

If that number increases to "One" with the addition of a Zubat, I will die happy.


----------



## The Meme

Granted, I no longer have most of these, but:
Shiny Geodude, evo'd into graveler then to golem,
zubat and its evos
unown G
Event Pichu, red gyarados


----------



## Tailsy

None.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

One red gyarados.

Question: Is it usual to have played for over 180 hours and not have encountered a single wild shiny?


----------



## Autumn

Zangviper said:


> Question: Is it usual to have played for over 180 hours and not have encountered a single wild shiny?


well, given that shinies don't appear based on game time, yes. My Platinum has logged over 600 hours and I've only ever found one shiny on it, which blew itself up.


----------



## Elliekat

My first wild, non-PokeRadar, nonbred shiny I found myself was... a Rattata.


----------



## blazheirio889

_I got another shiny._

Granted, it was traded from a friend who wanted nothing but Houndour and Trapinch as an exchange, but _another shiny!_ And a _Vulpix_ at that!

I am happy. :D


----------



## Mewtwo

Three; Deoxys, Umbreon, and Riolu. Deoxys given by some random dude on TPM, Umbreon given by Kai, Riolu by someone on TCoD but I can't remember who =/ And I just ran into a shiny Azurill (a Pokémon I've been desperately trying to catch in the Safari Zone, and it was a firkin SHINY!!!) and then it ran away ='(


----------



## Altair66

I have a shiny lotad from sapphire and the red gyarados from soul siver.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Pikachu colored Pichu and Red Gyarados. That's it.


----------



## Mustardear

I just caught a shiny Mr. Mime on my nuzlocke challenge of Diamond. That puts me into the "11 - 20" category.


----------



## Enkoe

*counts* Absolutely none. D:


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I had around five, but I accidentally killed like two of them on my Platinum when I restarted it. I forgot about them Like I forgot about my good Dragonite (yay not competitive, but around level 70) and my good Ampharos :'(


----------



## ...

Currently, five. At one time, though, I had seven. Right now, they are my Pikachu-colored Pichu, Red Gyarados, a Dugtrio, an Exploud, and an Abomasnow. I used to have a Golem and a Wingull on my Ruby, but they somehow got lost in the labyrinth of trades I did between my Ruby, FireRed and Emerald. :(


----------



## NegativeVibe

Zero. 

I should be getting the red gyrados in SS when I get a little further into the game.


----------



## nothing to see here

I've recently added three shinies to my collection...

...one Mystery Gift'ed shiny Pichu each for Diamond and Platinum, and then the red Gyarados in SoulSilver.  Still haven't seen a single wild shiny (not counting the Gyarados) in any of the 4th-gen games, though I did have a massive Pokérus outbreak in SoulSilver about halfway through Johto.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

I've gotten two new additions to whatever number I posted before.

So I lent my spare copy of Diamond to my best friend a month ago. I got it back Friday, with a new shiny Golbat. :D  I also got a random encounter Caterpie in SoulSilver not long ago during the bug catching contest. I got second. :<


----------



## Anomaly 54

3.

Polygon-Z : Shiny PorygonZ (Diamond)

Lewa : Shiny Lucario (Platinum)

Bronze : Sniny Metagross (Sapphire)


----------



## Green

i see all you people with like 0-2 shinies and i am like 'what' because i have 22 :<

[ones i don't need]
bagon
glaceon
gallade
mudkip
celebi
lugia (japanese)
ho-oh
suicune
gengar
butterfree
infernape
bidoof
drifloon
spiritomb
eevee
marowak

[ones that i actually want and will keep]
greyash [rapidash]
eclipse [umbreon]
crowne [ho-oh]
ruby [raticate]
cherry [gyarados]


----------



## Ralts

22 shinies?

1. Red Gyarados. Though I suppose it doesn't count...


----------



## Flareth

I used to have a shiny Cacnea on Ruby, but I stupidly restarted without realizing.

On SS, I have three. Red Gyarados, a shiny Espeon, and a Shiny Eevee.


----------



## Zippo12

on SS, i have all shiny lengends, garydos, turos, nidoqueen, nidoking, wingull, and ALOT more. (i use AR =3)


----------



## Green

charizard608 said:


> (i use AR =3)


then they don't count.


----------



## Superbird

Exactly one: Red Gyarados.

I've seen a shiny Donphan...in the Emerald Battle Factory.


----------



## Latimew

I have no shiny Pokemon, sadly. ):

Wait, there's a always-shiny Gyarados? Must have!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I don't have the patience to hunt for shinies... I have one, and that's Rage, the female red gyarados. I guess I'm kind of an idiot for making her an HM slave. 0_o


----------



## Mustardear

Zangviper said:


> I don't have the patience to hunt for shinies...


I do. :sunglasses: I just completed a chain of Magnemites - I got 13 shinies. I'll probably trade away the 'bad' ones so look out for that in the future. Shiny Magneton looks so cool.


----------



## AtomicPokabu

1.My first one shiny golbat it was a random encounter in sapph when i was like 8. I freaked out.I trained it to a level 100 shiny crobat...It was awesome then I mindlessly restarted.
2.Shiny fearow this was on fire red shortly after shiny golbat(6 months) Same thing happened with it with golbat
3.Febuary 2010 I did a sapphire playthrough and got a shiny linoone!I am so lucky.I still have it.
4.Shiny pichu(event)
5.Shiny suicune(event)
6.Shiny Raikou(event)
7.Shiny Entei(event)
8.Shiny croagunk from chaining
9. And of course shiny gyarados on silver,crystal, AND soul silver
10.And then a shiny magby from an egg in crystal


----------



## ZimD

I have had a total of four, but presently only have one (excluding red Gyarados, it doesn't count):
1. Shiny Zigzagoon in Sapphire. I didn't know how rare shinies were back then so I released it because I'd already trained a Linoone and didn't see why I should want a second one just because it looks cool.
2. Shiny Bidoof in Diamond. Found it in the wild, chucked Ultra Balls until I got it. Stupidly restarted.
3. Shiny Tentacool in Diamond. Same exact story.
4. Shiny Spiritomb in Diamond. Put up a Mewtwo asking for a Spiritomb, got a japanese shiny one which I loveee. I don't know how much this one counts. It WAS lucky that I got it since it was the first thing I ever got off the GTS as far as I can remember, but I myself didn't catch it. I have trained it though, it was level like 50 when I got it and he's in the 80's now. 

So I've had 3, all incredibly common Pokemon, that I don't have anymore. Then 1 rare-ass Pokemon with a ballin' shiny, which I didn't catch and might not count.


----------



## Flygon1

I actually found a Shiny Ralts while doing Nuzlocke in Pokemon Ruby the other day.

Wally caught it. fffffffffffffffffffffffff

To replace it, I chained one (first time I had chained something) in Diamond. He's rather cute. With that success, I'm going to start chaining more shinies. First on my list? Shiny Eevee :3


----------



## Hiikaru

Just the same one everyone else caught at the Lake of Rage.

I saw a real shiny Pokemon once (and only once), but it was before I got any Pokeballs.

:(

...Someday I'll go figure out how to chain properly.


----------



## Latimew

I have the Rage Gyarados, nicknamed Rage.
...Otherwise I have never seen nor obtained a single shiny.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Zangviper said:


> I don't have the patience to hunt for shinies... I have one, and that's Rage, the female red gyarados. I guess I'm kind of an idiot for making her an HM slave. 0_o


You're not alone. I did that on both my games.

Lesse,

1. Shiny gyarados
2. Shiny Raichu (event but awesome moveset: Volt Tackle, Thunderbolt, Focus Blast and Iron Tail.)
3. I once saw (and captured) a shiny Bibarel. I traded it over to a friend for an event Darkrai, so I think I got a pretty good deal. I can always trade back for something else, though (he put almost all of his pokemon in _My Pokemon Ranch_)

EDIT: Question for all of those who have shiny ditto: when a shiny ditto transforms, does it remain shiny, or transform into the regular sprite of the opposing pokemon?


----------



## Mai

I have two now.

N-ranblue, a nidoran male that I saw while I was training my kangaskhan. I freaked out and tried to inflict as little damage as possible. I caught it with a great ball. I promptly ran to get some ultra balls incase that happened again.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, a weedle. It happened again. I confused it (bold, I was really scared it would kill itself) and then caught it with an ultra ball. I have little want for it, but now that I know the beedrill is _green_ now I sorta do. But my friend wants it more, so I'll probably end up trading it to him.

I also saw a shiny geodude once in pearl. It exploded :(

EDIT: *FWEE I FOUND A SHINY RATICATE AND IT IS BEAUTIFUL AND IT MAKES ME NOT HATE THE SPECIES. I LAUGH AT ALL THE OTHERS I SEE HAPPILY. *


----------



## Shadow Serenity

RespectTheBlade said:


> EDIT: Question for all of those who have shiny ditto: when a shiny ditto transforms, does it remain shiny, or transform into the regular sprite of the opposing pokemon?


I don't own a shiny Ditto, but I know someone who has, and though it was a while ago, I'm about 95% sure it transforms into the shiny version of whatever it's transforming into.


----------



## Coloursfall

Shadow Serenity said:


> I don't own a shiny Ditto, but I know someone who has, and though it was a while ago, I'm about 95% sure it transforms into the shiny version of whatever it's transforming into.


I own a shiny Ditto and just tested this; it doesn't.  My Ditto became a regular old blue Zubat.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I own a shiny Ditto and just tested this; it doesn't.  My Ditto became a regular old blue Zubat.


How dare you prove me wrong. :<
<3


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Sorry for the double post here, but... I've added a new one today.

So I decided to replay SoulSilver after finally managing to transfer everything I wanted from my first file over to HeartGold. Today I was going through the Ice Path, and I had used a Super Repel while I solved the boulder puzzle. It wore off before I finished, and I took one step. The pokemon that appeared was a shiny Swinub. <3 That raises my shiny count to 13.


----------



## Mr. Dude

I am very happy right now.  Ask me why I'm happy. *Dr. Phil asks why I'm happy*  Because I just captured _three_ shiny Feebas and a shiny Larvitar!  Oh yeah!  I am feeling the love.  That brings my shiny count to 7, excluding Rage Gyarados and the event Pichu.
Also, I was playing LeafGreen again when I discovered one of the girls at Trainer Tower had a green Espeon.  I searched on Serebii to find that that particular Espeon is always shiny, but the shock value was enough to make me want to scream at the ungrateful little nugget for not respecting her green Espeon.  It turns out that Trainer Tower also has a shiny Seaking.  Woot.


----------



## NegativeVibe

Aargh Mr. Dude, a shiny Feebas?? Lucky! :) Which game was it in?

My shiny count is still zero. Haha I need to play more. (I spend more time on fanfiction than the games, because in fanfiction you can theoretically make shinies appear any time you want! You know, within reasonable limit.)


----------



## Phantom

I have to go with the amazingly high number of 0 on this one... I've just never had the chance, or the time to go hunting shiny pokemon, I ran into one once I remember and I ko'ed it..... I had no idea it was special, I think it was a really weak one anyways.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Mr. Dude said:


> I am very happy right now.  Ask me why I'm happy. *Dr. Phil asks why I'm happy*  Because I just captured _three_ shiny Feebas and a shiny Larvitar!  Oh yeah!  I am feeling the love.  That brings my shiny count to 7, excluding Rage Gyarados and the event Pichu.
> Also, I was playing LeafGreen again when I discovered one of the girls at Trainer Tower had a green Espeon.  I searched on Serebii to find that that particular Espeon is always shiny, but the shock value was enough to make me want to scream at the ungrateful little nugget for not respecting her green Espeon.  It turns out that Trainer Tower also has a shiny Seaking.  Woot.


Three Feebas? o.o Are they all legit? If so, would you be willing to trade me one? I can offer one of my own shinies if you'd like. The list is... here... somewhere...


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

I think my only shiny since my silver died a few years ago is my Machop in Leaf Green. It's completely legitimate my first one(owned anyway), He just showed up as I was making my way through victory road. I already have a machop but obviously, HELLO SHINY! lol. I named him 'The Rock' after Dewayne Johnson because it's brown on top of being fighting, so it made me think of him.


----------



## Aethelstan

Only the one, Nidoran M. I was confused at first, because it was very similar to the color of Nidoran F, but it had the shape of Nidoran M, so I didn't know what to think. Needless to say, I had never encountered a shiny before and didn't know what to expect, or to even expect it at all.


----------



## Flora

Uh, so my cousin traded me a shiny level 100 teddiursa that was obviously hacked cause I was there when he did it. so, uh, i sorta have/had two not ounting red gyarados.


----------



## Latias

None. I am searching for a shiny Shinx, but stupid Bidoof are killing my chains. **** YOU BIDOOF! DAI!! *throws a chair*


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Shadow Serenity said:


> Three Feebas? o.o Are they all legit? If so, would you be willing to trade me one? I can offer one of my own shinies if you'd like. The list is... here... somewhere...


Yeah I have to agree that does not sound legit to me, especially considering what it takes to encounter just ONE standard feebass! Although I got lucky in my sapphire, I did not even go through the process since I don't understand a bit of it. I just randomly fished the area and found one in a surprisingly short amount of time.



Latias said:


> *throws a chair*


You did not say that! lol.
My apologizes for straying from the topic but I had a substitute math teacher in the eighth grade, an old man. He had temper issues he once thew a chair in class! NO JOKE!

Ok now the correct topic shall continue please.


----------



## NegativeVibe

Mewtwo's Amber said:
			
		

> My apologizes for straying from the topic but I had a substitute math teacher in the eighth grade, an old man. He had temper issues he once thew a chair in class! NO JOKE!


My dad's old band teacher threw music stands. :D 

I still have zero shinies, but maybe I don't play that much as you guys.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

NegativeVibe said:


> My dad's old band teacher threw music stands. :D
> 
> I still have zero shinies, but maybe I don't play that much as you guys.


Same here I only have the one mentioned in my first post here, I don't play quite as much as I once did since I am not a pokemon addict anymore. Usually I flip it on at school, sitting around at my aunt's place or like yesterday while waiting to get hair dye washed from my hair at the salon. Basically away from home. Otherwise I am usually preoccupied on my laptop.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mewtwo's Amber said:


> Yeah I have to agree that does not sound legit to me, especially considering what it takes to encounter just ONE standard feebass! Although I got lucky in my sapphire, I did not even go through the process since I don't understand a bit of it. I just randomly fished the area and found one in a surprisingly short amount of time.


uh. the first one is the hardest part. they're all in the same square for some amount of time after that. and breeding.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

sreservoir said:


> uh. the first one is the hardest part. they're all in the same square for some amount of time after that. and breeding.


I know that I WAS talking about my first one!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

after that, it is not hard to get three shinies.


----------



## Spoon

I've caught a shiny Weedle (Crystal), Persian (FireRed), Golbat (FireRed), Magikarp (FireRed), and Wingull (Diamond.) However, I've restarted my games, so I no longer have them. The Persian was a bit special to me, since it was the first Kanto Pokémon I encountered after beating the Elite Four. I probably wouldn't have noticed it was shiny (a shiny Persian is just a tad bit lighter than a normal one), if I hadn't been paying attention to my game.

 Also, my younger cousin caught a shiny Ponyta, which I'm tad bit jealous of.


----------



## Enkoe

1 legit, and that's Rage the Gyarados. But she doesn't count, so damn. 0.

Oh, and for everyone who's gone looking for a shiny with a Poke Radar and have had their chain ruining by ****ING BIDOOF, you are never alone.


----------



## Aisling

Shadow Serenity said:


> I don't own a shiny Ditto, but I know someone who has, and though it was a while ago, I'm about 95% sure it transforms into the shiny version of whatever it's transforming into.


If someone's still interested in this, a normal ditto transformed into Raynor just now. And it became a shiny Nidorino, of course, because Raynor is shiny. So pretty much Ditto transforms into exactly what its opponent is, and whether or not it transforms into something shiny is dependent on the opponent and not the Ditto.

I have... five legit shinies right now? Scarlett the rage Gyarados (she's jolly! I plan on EV training her sometime), Bonnie the Gliscor, Hard Candy the Rampardos, Penstemmon the Spoink (for a team whose development I've put on the backburner for now), and Raynor the Nidorino.

The last four were bred and made by screwing with the RNG, of course, but that's still pretty legit :v


----------



## NegativeVibe

RedRum said:


> Same here I only have the one mentioned in my first post here, I don't play quite as much as I once did since I am not a pokemon addict anymore. Usually I flip it on at school, sitting around at my aunt's place or like yesterday while waiting to get hair dye washed from my hair at the salon. Basically away from home. Otherwise I am usually preoccupied on my laptop.


Yeah.  I take my games out a lot during the summer, but hardly ever now that school started. All I have time for is Internet and fanfiction stuff. I wouldn't consider myself addicted either, but still a fan forever!  And I'll probably become re-addicted with black and white. 


Enkoe said:


> 1 legit, and that's Rage the Gyarados. But she doesn't count, so damn. 0.
> 
> Oh, and for everyone who's gone looking for a shiny with a Poke Radar and have had their chain ruining by ****ING BIDOOF, you are never alone.


Red Gyrados counts. It's the only one I'm probably ever going to get, so I sure hope it does!


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Alraune said:


> If someone's still interested in this, a normal ditto transformed into Raynor just now. And it became a shiny Nidorino, of course, because Raynor is shiny. So pretty much Ditto transforms into exactly what its opponent is, and whether or not it transforms into something shiny is dependent on the opponent and not the Ditto.


I am not sure that is true in the classic Jhoto games; I have not played my Crystal for some time(my only living classic jhoto game as of today) but I believe ditto just becomes a pink version of your pokemon.



NegativeVibe said:


> Yeah.  I take my games out a lot during the summer, but hardly ever now that school started. All I have time for is Internet and fanfiction stuff. I wouldn't consider myself addicted either, but still a fan forever!  And I'll probably become re-addicted with black and white.
> 
> Red Gyrados counts. It's the only one I'm probably ever going to get, so I sure hope it does!


I actually have not played at school but once, I have been having a preference to read my book during my free hour before class.

I personally do not count red Gyrados(one reason being I do not have it right now since my Silver died and my Crystal and Soul Silver are not there yet) but everyone has a different view. :)


----------



## Aisling

RedRum said:


> I am not sure that is true in the classic Jhoto games; I have not played my Crystal for some time(my only living classic jhoto game as of today) but I believe ditto just becomes a pink version of your pokemon.


I think I remember it being that way too. It would've been a lot easier to program or whatever since the sprites still only had two colors besides black and white back then. :p


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Alraune said:


> I think I remember it being that way too. It would've been a lot easier to program or whatever since the sprites still only had two colors besides black and white back then. :p


Right.
Now that you have mentioned this though I will sometime try it in my Leaf green with my shiny Machop. It should appear there as leaf green is a more upgraded game.


----------



## Loffyglu

I'm assuming this is all legit shinies, right? In that case, of course excluding the Red Gyarados I caught in my 2nd gen handhelds and SoulSilver, I have a shiny Mightyena in Emerald, which, weirdly, I caught in just about the very beginning of the game as a Poochyena.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Here's my legit shiny Pokémon, first caught to latest caught (Not counting Gyarados:

Vulpix: Sapphire
Paras: Leafgreen (Joined my main team, not all that good, but he had his moments)
Stantler: Pokémon Crystal
Hypno: Leafgreen (became a main member)
Regice: Emerald (one of two shiny legendaries)
Farfetch'd: Pokémon Gold (rom)
Giratina: Platinum
Rapidash: SoulSilver


----------



## Mustardear

Caught a Shiny Tentacool in a Dive Ball 11 minutes before 2011. AND it's not bad statistically. 2010 was a good year.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Oooh, let's think:

 - shiny Wartortle (Ringleader)
 - shiny Gyarados (Scarlett)
 - shiny Darkrai (Krai)
 - shiny Manaphy (Lalla)
 - shiny Kyogre (Margaret)

I've also seen a shiny Mr. Mime. In the Safari Zone. RAEG.


----------



## sv_01

All I have is my shiny Raticate from Gold. I was looking for Entei and I suddenly bumped into a shiny Rattata. I thought: "Hey, a weak Pokémon that knows Quick Attack, and it's a shiny! I could use it to weaken Entei!" So I caught it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Darksong said:


> Nefertiti, a shiny Shinx. Go figure. Caught in Diamond while going towards the Pokémon Center after EV training a Gible.


I WANT IT~ Seriously, I would trade you my Mewtwo for it.


EeveeSkitty said:


> Shiny Ditto? I LOVE Shiny Ditto <3 I want one ^_^


Me too~

EDIT: So, I have five shinys.
The shiny Gyarados.
My lv. 100 shiny Thunder Arceus.
And the three shiny beasts.


----------



## Spatz

Ditto:LG (Cerulean Cave)
Fearow:SS (Outside of Safari Zone)
Eevee: Recieved in trade (Diamond)
Delibird (see above)


----------



## Glaciachan

I have four, excluding Red Gyarados and the ones I traded for, all currently in my HeartGold game:

Hoothoot(Caught at one of the early routes)
Ninetales(Masuda methoded in Platinum)
Magikarp(Caught at Blackthorn City)
Psyduck(Caught at Ilex Forest)


----------



## snivyman409

I have 1 a green doduo on soulsilver.well 2 if you count the red gyrados you get at lake rage


----------



## snivyman409

i have 1 a green doduo on soulsilver well 2 if you count the gyarados.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just caught a shiny blue basculin while surfing in Challenger's Cave. :D


----------



## BlackTitress

Excluding the Shiny Dogs from the event, The Shiny Pichu from that other event and Red Gyarados, I Have.....

None...


----------



## Aletheia

Exactly none.
...
Woohoo!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Right now?  None at all excluding my dear pal Red who will endlessly sit in my HG PC Box.  I did have a Shiny Bidoof on Diamond, as well as a Shiny Geodude on a different save file, but they were both deleted.  Ironically enough, they were both almost the same colour (gold).

And then there was a Shiny Wurmple I saw the first ever time I EVER played through Ruby, but I fainted it D:


----------



## Mendatt

I have a shiny staraptor that is now on black, but I caught on pearl and was the only thing that stopped me from finishing my solo run with my starter. But I love it anyways. I also have a shiny gyrados. That I caught before HGSS even came out. I was horsea-hunting with a stantler, to find a dragon scale to evolve my seadra, and I found a shiny magikarp. Than HGSS came out and it became worthless. Meh.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Well, I have a Ekans that evolved into Arbok (Greene), Mankey and Larvesta.


----------



## Mendatt

Shiny larvesta?

...

I hate you.

...

Shiny larvesta... :yawn: I want a shiny larvesta... I would trade you my shiny staraptor, but I doubt your going to accept that... Aww well. Shiny larvesta... <3


----------



## Rikuu

My brother hatched a shiny larvesta, zorua and 2 other shinies THIS MONTH ALONE.
He is so much more lucky then me. ;-; As for me, i have 50-60 in my 4th gen games :D


----------



## Professor Wesker

A friend of mine caught a shiny Patrat when she got the game! Another friend caught a shiny Elgyem about four days ago too. So far, my Black playthrough has been shiny-less. :(


----------



## Jolty

not counting haxed things:
Butterfree (from FireRed), Zubat (from Emerald), East Shellos (from my friend's Diamond), Kricketot (from Platinum), Palpitoad (from the GTS, BEST TRADE EVER)
all of them currently live on my White cart

yeah so I have no legit shinies in BW yet, that I caught myself anyway


----------



## Time Psyduck

I just found and caught a Raticate on white. So I've now seen and caught 2.

I also got two sets of the legendary beasts, but they don't really count.


----------



## saxophonebird

Let me see, not counting the red Gyrados, Suicune, Raikou, or Entei that almost everyone and their dog has...

A Carvanha from Sapphire that scared the crap out of me when I found it, and a Klink that I found the other day in Black. I used to have a Bronzor, but I forgot about it and restarted my Platinum. :(


----------



## Spatz

Just ecently caught my third, a female Timburr.

She's named theresa...


----------



## Alxprit

I bred a shiny Ledyba a while ago using the Masuda method. It took all of three or four hours, which was a pleasant surprise.

His name is Treasure. He's only my second shiny, my first being (because I don't know if I said it here yet) a Dwebble that I caught on Japanese Black.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I caught a shiny Quagsire in Pearl's Safari Zone, but then I forgot to save and my DS froze.

_~forever alone~_


----------



## Professor Wesker

Finally got my first shiny on Black! I was breeding my Gengar so I could get a bunch of Gastly (trying to experiment with different egg moves) when one came out shiny!!! :D


----------



## DarkAura

Let's see....my very first was a shiny weedle in Pokemon Gold.....then in my leafgreen, i had one shiny "A" unown when i was trying to find the "?" and "!" unowns, and i saw a shiny espeon in the seventh sevii isles in that battle thing with a trainer. My heartgold, i have a gyrados, but that doesnt count...however, my friend can hack,and she trades me hacked shinys. I know it doesnt count, but my hacked shinys are mew, celebi, arceus, heatran, charizard(my favorate Pokemon that pwns all),grovyle, empoleon, shaymin, and two latios'

so I have 11 that dont count and 2 legit.....swell.....


Edit: Mah Boi,you were getting a bunch of eggs? I tried to get a shiny in my heartgold by getting two red gyrados' and making a bunch of eggs......i had almost 100 of them and NONE were shiny.....you know that guy in pokemon black that sells you magikarp? well, i saved right before he gave it to me and i kept on turning off and on just for a shiny! Never worked....=(


----------



## I liek Squirtles

In the sevii isles battle towers there are some that are shiny.


----------



## DarkAura

I could never get to far. i basiclly only trained my Charizard. But i only saw a shiny espeon in the battle tower.


----------



## Professor Wesker

DarkAura said:


> Let's see....my very first was a shiny weedle in Pokemon Gold.....then in my leafgreen, i had one shiny "A" unown when i was trying to find the "?" and "!" unowns, and i saw a shiny espeon in the seventh sevii isles in that battle thing with a trainer. My heartgold, i have a gyrados, but that doesnt count...however, my friend can hack,and she trades me hacked shinys. I know it doesnt count, but my hacked shinys are mew, celebi, arceus, heatran, charizard(my favorate Pokemon that pwns all),grovyle, empoleon, shaymin, and two latios'
> 
> so I have 11 that dont count and 2 legit.....swell.....
> 
> 
> Edit: Mah Boi,you were getting a bunch of eggs? I tried to get a shiny in my heartgold by getting two red gyrados' and making a bunch of eggs......i had almost 100 of them and NONE were shiny.....you know that guy in pokemon black that sells you magikarp? well, i saved right before he gave it to me and i kept on turning off and on just for a shiny! Never worked....=(


I didn't get it right away, I got a shiny Gastly after about 12-15 eggs were hatched. As with breeding shinies, the chance of getting baby shinies increases if one of the parents is a shiny from a different country. Getting baby shinies with breeding is random, it could take anywhere between 1-6000 eggs to get a shiny. I just got lucky.

You still trying to reset to get a shiny Magikarp? It can take a while with that method, but eventually, it should come out shiny.


----------



## DarkAura

Yeah, i just gave up on that with the guy selling magikarp on marvolous bridge. *gasp!*
I JUST REMEMBERED ANOTHER SHINY IN LG!!!! it was my eggecute, then i evolved it into egxecutor.


----------



## Palamon

Not many. Random enounters: two. Events: three. (The GameStop shiny legendary beasts.) And automatic: one.

So, six.


----------



## nyuu

one :3


----------



## Solstice

Diglett in FireRed, Tropius in Platinum, and Deoxys and Palkia in Pearl from GTS.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Don't know if I posted here or not, if I did, the list is inaccurate.

Let's see... a shiny Golem I found in Platinum (got traded recently via GTS negatiations for a shiny Weezing), A shiny Excadrill I found in White, A shiny Zoroark (I recieved a shiny Zorua for putting up a Grotle.), A shiny Charizard,  and a Shiny Riolu (thanks Kratos.) I also had a Shiny Magcargo, but that was traded to someone else. Plus all of the event shinies, but I don't count those.


----------



## Wobbles

Well, all of the shinies that I remember seeing are as follows:
-Red Gyarados X2 (Silver and SS.)
-Green Mewtwo (FR, I was a stupid kid and only now realize my tragic mistake of not catching it.)
-Yellow Geodude (Diamond, accidentally got deleted)
-Pink Wooper (Also Diamond, but different file. Found in Marsh. Instant rage followed.)
-Black Charizard (SS, given to me by awesomest science teacher ever.)
-Shiny Raikou, Entei, and Suicune X2 (Diamond and SS, events.)
-Red Solrock (White, currently in box.)
-Shiny Timburr (?) (I'm not sure if this one counts, but the pokedex says I saw it, so I guess I saw it.)
-Recently hatched a Yellow Magikarp! (White, has since been evolved and will be EV trained when I get time.)


----------



## TwilitePrincess

Seriously,i dont really care about shinys.Yes i have encountered one(ditto!)but i didnt catch it. Why are they so important?


----------



## Darksong

Most people think shinies are important just because they're so darn rare, with less than a one in eight thousand chance of appearing. But there's really no difference between Shiny Pokemon and normal ones other than color.


----------



## Spatz

Darksong said:


> Most people think shinies are important just because they're so darn rare, with less than a one in eight thousand chance of appearing. But there's really no difference between Shiny Pokemon and normal ones other than color.


There was in GSC.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you couldn't run from shinies in gsc?

(they were also guaranteed to have an either average or terrible hp gene.)


----------



## Darksong

In G/S/C, shinies tended to have better IVs than normal Pokemon, because shininess was determined by IVs back then. A Pokemon would be shiny if its Defense, Speed, and Special Attack/Defense IVs were all 10, and its Attack IV were 2, 3, 6, 7, 10, 11, 14 or 15. But since gender was determined by the Attack IV in Gen II, Pokémon with a male-to-female ratio of 7:1 could not be female _and_ shiny (because a female of a Pokémon with such a gender ratio would have an Attack IV of 0 or 1, which is not one of those that can be included in a shiny Pokémon).


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but since everything except attack had to be even, the hp gene, which was determined by the parity of the others, was either 8 (odd attack) or 0 (even).


----------



## Darksong

Ah, I didn't know that.

I must be getting shinies very quickly or something, because my vote on this poll says "0-10," But I now have "31 or over" shinies. I just found a shiny Corsola in Platinum, at a Poké Radar chain of only two. I've been wanting one for a while; I love its light blue color.~ I've also been wanting a shiny in R/S/E/FR/LG for a while, but since I was in a cave in Ruby and that's what I'm working on right now, I probably would have found a Zubat or something else I don't want. My shiny female Corsola needs a nickname. Usually I come up with them on the spot but for some reason this one's a little tough...


----------



## diddo97

I have three:
Golbat
Kricketot
Red Gyrados (everyone should at least have this)


----------



## Wobbles

diddo97 said:


> Red *Gyarados* (everyone should at least have this)


I think most people do have it, but they don't list it, because it's always going to be there, whenever you play a Gen. II game. There isn't going to be a random normal Gyarados when you talk to it in the Lake of Rage.


----------



## Typhonia

One in possession, my Shiny Dialga, which took approx. 221 SRs.
I encountered both a Shiny Wailmer and Wingull on my old Ruby save file, but that was back when the DS games didn't exist, I didn't have a gameboy or link cable, and I wanted to play through the game again. :| Oh well.


----------



## Cerberus87

Currently a shiny Roselia in Platinum.

However, I did have quite a few shinies in Gold (from what I remember, Drowzee, Slugma, the red Gyarados, and some others I don't remember), but my cart died along with the save file.


----------



## blazheirio889

My boyfriend got me a shiny Larvesta for my birthday <3 Unfortunately that still leaves my shiny count below 10. 

Oh well shiny Volcarona here I come


----------



## Karousever

Hmm..Let's see, I have a shiny Pidgeot, a shiny Staraptor, a shiny Suicune, a shiny Gyrados (Duh) and a shiny Luxray.

So 4-5, depending on if you count Gyrados. :P


----------



## AbsentNumeral

I have one shiny- a Golduck in Platinum. 
Sadly, it's one of those that are just a slightly different shade than regular Pokemon. It was all cool-looking as a Psyduck, and then it went and evolved. D:


----------



## Monoking

My only shiny was a Smeargle.


----------



## Solar Espeon

I have a shiny medicham and I found a shiny psyduck, but my DSI glitched up and turned off. T^T


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I got a shiny Cranidos in Diamond a shiny Gurdurr in that mountain in White.

I also found a shiny Graveler in Victory Road in HeartGold, but I was out of PokeBalls. Though even if I had Pokeballs, it would've exploded any way.


----------



## Charles

Way back when, my first shiny encounter was a Graveler in Crystal. It used selfdestruct. D: 

I only have three 'legit' shinies now: a drifloon, a charizard, and a shinx. Took...quite a bit of soft-resetting to obtain, haha.


----------



## Momo(th)

I have 11+

What's funny is that about three of them I was using an AR to get them(Dusknoir, for example, so I don't have to trade) and they appeared shiny, even though I didn't have the Shiny code on. 
Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Frostagin

You all are so freaking lucky. All I have is the Red Gyarados from SS. I mean, even my _friend_ who doesn't play as much as I do saw a shiny Shinx once. She wasn't able to catch it, because it was her brother's game, but _still_.

I should really start shiny hunting.


----------



## Momo(th)

Frostagin said:


> .I should really start shiny hunting.


That's what I do. The only reason I have so much is because I've played all the games with well over 200+ hours _each_. I've found my shinies; they are:

Gyrados - G/S
Raticate - G/S
Wingull - R/S/E
Geodude - Fr/Lg
Dusknoir - D/P/Pt
Froslass - D/P/Pt
Glaceon - D/P/Pt
Bibarel - D/P/Pt (Best HM slave ever!)
Eevee - Hg/Ss (I'm still debating on what to evolve it into)
Serperior - B/W (SHINY STARTER, BABY!)
Flygon - B/W (well, technically R/S/E)
Volcarona - B/W (Got it in a trade. It's even legit)


----------



## Dinru

I encountered two* shiny Hypnos in a row once on a borrowed game and the batteries died before I could catch them. Otherwise, my only shinies are the Shiny Gyrados and one of the shiny Legendary Gerbils from that one event a while back.

*They were the same level and gender though so I like to think it was the same one twice in a row.


----------



## Dar

None. I've never had a legit shiny, and I've only seen a wild shiny once.


----------



## TonyMHFan

I have a few shiny pokemon (Roughly a dozen). I doubt more than a couple of them are legitimate as I obtained them all: (A)from assorted trades on different places; Mostly chats and (B)from Pokemon Black and White's random trade area off wifi.


----------



## ParadoxLT

Seen three, had two. Because the red Gyarados in G/S/C is shiny :3

But anyways, I've also caught a shiny Zubat in Emerald and seen a shiny Odish. Also in Emerald.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I've never even seen a shiny outside of the mandatory one in GSC/HGSS and the ones my friends own. Though I did just get a shiny Snivy via trade earlier today.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Seen a shiny Swablu in Emerald, own a Shiny Onix and Arceus in HG(Yes, from trades with a friend who... did things. So sue me.).
Otherwise, no LEGIT sightings/catches so far, other than the Swablu. =(


----------



## ZimD

- Geodude once in Silver way back when
- Zigzagoon in my old Sapphire game; released it
- Cacnea in my old Sapphire game; forgot to save and then proceeded to fight and beat Regirock.. that one's totally my bad
- Tentacool in my old Diamond game; started over
- Bidoof in my old Diamond game; started over
- Spiritomb off GTS -- first thing I ever got off the GTS, surprised the hell out of me
- Beldum (now Metagross) off GTS
- Chansey off GTS -- saw it on there at midnight when I checked for lulz before bed, it was up for a lv.9 and under male chikorita so i spent two hours breeding until I got one. its IVs turned out to be utterly horrible so i just make it do contests and shit
- Slowbro off GTS -- probably hacked because its IVs are all 28 or higher

So I don't actually own any anymore that I caught myself


----------

